# Friendship is over.



## Bacu (Dec 11, 2009)

The new TF2 update. Discuss.

Soldier'd better win.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 11, 2009)

Soldier god damn.  Fuck Demoman.  Nobody likes him.  >:C


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Soldier god damn.  Fuck Demoman.  Nobody likes him.  >:C



I do...

Only because he reminds me of Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Bacu (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if it all ended in THE POWER OF FRIENDSHIP bringing BLU Soldier and RED Demo back together, and giving them both the item. It is valve after all.

The item in question would probably be the same for either class, because I doubt that Valve'd scrap a perfectly good item that they've deemed ready for play. (or it's something so insignificant that they won't miss it. Something like the Soldier's medal).

Since I'm guessing that it'd be the same thing for both classes, it'd need to be something that would fit the feel/mode of the class. As far as I can tell the only thing that Soldier and Demo share is rocket/sticky jumping. Wouldn't be surprised if it was something that lowered damage from jumping or something.

Or I could be completely wrong.

In any case, I'm stoked to see what we'll be getting.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm drunk and I don have an excuuuuuuuuuuse.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 11, 2009)

I want my engi update


----------



## Kajet (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow... that's almost as bad as the PC vs Console war... Oh wait...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 11, 2009)

[Demoman] doesn't deserve a another weapon.  He already has two primaries.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

Finally. And soldier, the demoman sucks.


----------



## Vinzin (Dec 11, 2009)

"Less discussion and more killing" needs to be on that poll.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 11, 2009)

Of course everyone knows the Spamoman's gonna win anyway.  Because it all comes down to who can spam the most, and no one quite beats the stickies.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=3230

hot dog. Soldier leading by 100,000 kills.


----------



## Arcadium (Dec 12, 2009)

If Fighting is sure to result in victory then you must fight.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 12, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> If Fighting is sure to result in victory then you must fight.


Sun Tzu said that. :I


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 13, 2009)

It's a ~200,000 kill lead now.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 13, 2009)

Demo only to go against the people bawwwwwwwing about it (Not only the people on here, TF2 players in general) and the retard Soldiers I've played against.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 13, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> Demo only to go against the people bawwwwwwwing about it (Not only the people on here, TF2 players in general) and the retard Soldiers I've played against.


Kettle, this is Pot, do you read? over.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 13, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Kettle, this is Pot, do you read? over.



I don't mean retard Soldiers as in literal whining over their weapons or them killing me. I mean as in comments from the people _playing them_ that get old such as:

"I don't like demoman because they're black." (After the 3rd time and finding out the guy was serious, it lost the hilarity.)
"All demomen are faggots, faggots, faggots. Sollys are the best thing since sliced bread."

Oh, and let's not forget the classics such as:

"THE SOLDIER DESERVES THE FOURTH WEAPON BECAUSE THE DEMOMAN'S WEAPONS ARE BOTH PRIMARIES AND OVERPOWERED AND THEY KILL ME"

It's way more fun to make these people cry.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 13, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> I don't mean retard Soldiers as in literal whining over their weapons or them killing me. I mean as in comments from the people _playing them_ that get old such as:
> 
> "I don't like demoman because they're black." (After the 3rd time and finding out the guy was serious, it lost the hilarity.)
> "All demomen are faggots, faggots, faggots. Sollys are the best thing since sliced bread."
> ...


ur and idiot

also: you probably hate America.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Dec 13, 2009)

Oi!  Listen, ya fuzzy hooligans!  This war isn't about you, it's about some serious weaponry!  Now stop your bickerin'!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm all for the demoman. I way preffer the demo over the soldier.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2009)

Who cares, they both need updates regardless. (Which is what I think will happen at the end due to the frag counts being so close)


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Who cares, they both need updates regardless. (Which is what I think will happen at the end due to the frag counts being so close)



They are already both getting an update.... 

The winner only get one more weapon.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't care/mind who wins as I don't play as either of them. Today I healed both Demos and Soldiers EQUALLY because that's the nice person I am. :V



Saxton Hale said:


> Oi!  Listen, ya fuzzy hooligans!  This war isn't about you, it's about some serious weaponry!  Now stop your bickerin'!


AND THIS, WHAT THE GREASED UP AUSTRALIAN SAID.


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoman.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 14, 2009)

Mmmm, smells like soldier winning.


----------



## Vinzin (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm more interested in that "Crafting" update by now.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Dec 14, 2009)

Personally, I'm going for the Demoman, mostly since I HATE the Soldier. Moves too slow for me. I mean, I like playing Scout, but I absolutely fail as him (I'm lucky if I get a kill per three deaths as the scoot) Soldier moves way too slow for me to enjoy playing him though.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 14, 2009)

Vinzin said:


> I'm more interested in that "Crafting" update by now.


Is it up and running?

My HDD crashed and I can't play right now.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Dec 15, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Is it up and running?
> 
> My HDD crashed and I can't play right now.



It ain't yet but once Drew Wolf gets that M&M dislodged from his nose, the update will come sooner!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

ILU demoman u get a sworrded.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ILU demoman u get a sworrded.


The haunted sword actually makes me want to play Demo for once. c:


----------



## TehSean (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the community will go back and forth on purpose, to give even item distribution even though no matter how long the event lasts, all items get unlocked at the same time in the end '^'; ... maybe.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 15, 2009)

My money is on the soldier getting a viking axe


----------



## yak (Dec 15, 2009)

I support the soldier, but I want the demo to win.
Only because a class update usually means nerfed underpowered weapons and a rush of people who have no idea how to play the class, but do it anyway because everyone else does. All of this means killing more demomen, easier.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> The haunted sword actually makes me want to play Demo for once. c:


 
^This.

I'm waiting to see what the Soldier updates are going to be, but that sword and shield are really making me reconsider my view. ._.


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 16, 2009)

The Direct Hit, now that's the kind of weapons I'm looking for in this update. The sword and shield is a little odd and underwhelming in my opinion.
I'm for the Demoman winning though because I like that class more, and am for him having more options that are easier to play, two primary weapons already or not. I think the soldier is fine as is though.
The Demoman seems to be catching up though in soldier kills though, the winner might be interesting.


----------

